# New guy please be gentle



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I will be trying to fly to Davao City in the near future. I will stay 28 days so I won't need a Visa. I will need the insurance and the covid test within 48 hours of departure. Can I get that in my hometown and then head to Atlanta and fly out. I'm a little foggy on the time line of the test.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I have a very specific purpose and I will have lodging booked in advance and a round trip ticket. I have a valid USA passport and a CDC issued Vax card with booster.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

My wife flew to Davao City a week ago so I'm pretty familiar with the process.
This is from a UK perspective.

The covid test needs to be the "fit to fly" RT PCR test and this needs to be done WITHIN 48 hours before departure. For example, my wife's flight was 8.00pm on Wednesday so her RT PCR test had to be done 8.00pm OR LATER on the Monday / into Tuesday. I would advise to get the test booked in advance for the specific time of 'within 48 hours' of you departure to ensure you can find an appropriate time slot. You can book in advance, as long as the time slot you choose is within the 48 hours requirement.

It's literally 48 hours or less of departure....not simply 2 days before.

Regarding the covid insurance. Check with you flight carrier as they may include the covid insurance within the price of the ticket. My wife flew with Emirates and they included the insurance within the ticket price. I just had to email them the reference number and they emailed my the insurance policy with the wife's name included in the document.

Search for Jennifer Terri on YouTube. She does very good information videos about travelling to the Philippines.... such as this one :- 




Have a look at her recent videos.


In a couple of Jenifer's videos there is a mention for the need of downloading the Traze app. for domestic airline travel, however my wife didn't have this app and she was not asked to show it at the Cebu Pacific check-in.

Also regarding the One Health Pass registration, this is very easy to complete online and you will need to upload your covid vaccination proof and RT PCR test result. Once complete my wife printed the QR code and this was good to show when asked at the check-in in the UK and upon arrival in Philippines. 

I'm the type of guy who likes to have everything done well in advance so this within 48 hours requirement does make it feel like you have to leave everything until the last minute.

My wife told me that it took a long time to clear immigration at Manila due to all passengers having their paperwork / documents / phone apps requirements checked. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Tremendous Scoot. Thanks so much. For 21 months we have built our relationship over the internet and it's time to come there and get what we want.do e so I can get her here on a fiance' Visa to the US. We're both in our 60's and this is truly a pain but worth it in the end. Eventually we will move back to Davao u less she really likes snow........


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

You're welcome!
Best wishes and good luck to you both.

Maybe you should also watch this YouTube video by Tito Tim..... it's a cautionary tale about meeting his girl at the airport straight from his flight .... it's also quite amusing too


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I watch it tomorrow. She told me about an American that had three different Filipinas meet him at the airport so he could choose between them.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I watch it tomorrow. She told me about an American that had three different Filipinas meet him at the airport so he could choose between them.


It's nothing like that...... more about the effects of long haul travel has on the human body. lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I watch it tomorrow. She told me about an American that had three different Filipinas meet him at the airport so he could choose between them.


I'd say that guy is setting himself up for big troubles treating people like a commodity, not too smart, especially with the women.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I would tend to agree.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'm interested only in one woman there. I am rapidly approaching 66 so "playing the field" isn't high on my list of priorities. She and her family are good people. They've been kind to me and include me via live video link in their lives and celebrations including the celebration of my birthday, who does that?, with an empty chair at their table for me. Trust me I am not blinded and have traveled and lived abroad including Taiwan. These folks are genuine.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I have heard English is very difficult to learn but tagalog and vasaya would make a great code language imho.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I have heard English is very difficult to learn but tagalog and vasaya would make a great code language imho.


 A Filipina (Visaya) complained her 8yo daughter did read bad. I thought she ment Tagalog, but it was English. 
Not odd that young child, who did learn to read Tagalog not long time ago, had problem to read English, because English and French pronounce some letters wrong  - and have MUTE letters!!! while many other languages as e g Tagalog, Visaya, Swedish, Spanish and German pronounce the letters correct (almost) same as each other.
I did let a Filipina interested in learning a bit Swedish, read a SWEDISH text, which she did know nothing about and no preparition, but I had no problem to understand what she said, when she red it pronouncing the letters as she would have in Visaya/Tagalog...

(Swedish GRAMMAR is harder than English and German though, by Swedish has so many specials, but it dont need to be correct grammar to be understandable


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

The fiance' is teaching me vasaya common phrases.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> The fiance' is teaching me vasaya common phrases.


Learning the translations for colors, basic food commodities, fruit, vegetables, and meat can come in handy as well as numbers.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'll be participating in the immersion learning process. She is teaching me a lot and has already taught me quite a bit. She knows I won't eat balot (spelling) but she wants me to try Dorian fruit. I see the meals from her house a lot. I'm pretty sure I'll finally be able to lose weight because sardine and noodle soup for breakfast is a pass for me. Boiled eggs and fried rice or cherizo is ok. Gone are the days of biscuits and McMuffins which will actually be a good thing. I lived in the "orient", Taiwan and I'm accustomed to different foods and preparation differences. My gal and her family have taken to cooking for money during COVID and using "door dash" kind of order and delivery service to earn money to stay afloat. They've been making kombucha, kimchee and lots of other items. I've made siopao, pork BBQ on a stick, and a lot of other things myself here in the states. I have banana ketchup, hot chili garlic sauce, Calamansi lime juice, Uber and lots of other native goodies here. I'm a pretty good cook. Lifelong electrician and I'm sure the power there will be an eye opener for me. No one does it like we do it here. As long as there's coffee and my gal, I'll be fine.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Ube as in purple yam, not uber


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Ube as in purple yam, not uber


Yes I know, I can spell and read the containers I have here, proof reading isn't a strong point in my messages. Forgive me PLEASE ?


----------

